

SeaGlide - MichaelAO
http://www.seaglide.net/

======
djtidau
I love seeing kids involved in projects like this. The excitement that goes
alongside building these kinds of things is likely to keep them interested in
similar projects in the future.

Does anyone know of any similar initiatives?

